# Info on Alpine K9 and Grand Canyon



## hmc (Feb 5, 2013)

I am looking at getting a working line pup from one of these two breeders. It looks like PM is method of choice and I hate to bother anyone to repeat prior posts but the search tool is not much help due to all the PM's. It is much appreciated if I could get any info.

Just a tid bit of info, we are looking for a dog that I could do Schutzhund with, be trained in family protection and of course most of all still be a great family companion. (Yes I know family protection is redundant with schutzhund)

Our GSD past away 7 months ago after 10 years with our family. His birthday would have been today. We waited for him to be born, saw him at only a few days old. He was from an American Show line, we got him strictly for pet. He was so loyal and best friend to everyone in the family. I learned a lot from him that I will carry on to our next GSD. I know a lot more now about the different types/lines and what can (and can't) be done with them. We are so looking forward to our new addition and I am glad we have the internet now to do all this research. Not that we didnt have internet 10 years ago, but you know what i mean.

Thanks!!!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Are you able to go visit in person the two kennels you listed?? 

I am so sorry for your loss


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

If most of the threads you're finding on breeders end up going to PM, that is usually a bad sign. Breeder bashing is not allowed on this board, so if someone has something negative to say about a breeder, they must do so via PM. Positive things can be said publicly, just nothing negative... so if someone starts a thread like this:

"Opinions on XXX kennel?"

And the replies go something like this:

"Sending you a PM"

You can safely assume that someone had a bad experience with the breeder in question.

I do wish we could state our experiences with breeders in public, whether good OR bad, but the administrators of the site make the rules, not me. 

Oh, and I have no personal experience with either kennel, but I seem to remember hearing mixed reviews about Alpine and Grand Canyon rings a bell, it could be a warning bell, I can't remember.


----------



## wolfsstunde (Oct 24, 2014)

We have 2 dogs from GrandCanyonK9 from the same litter and both are wonderful dogs. The breeder takes great pride in letting the pups be puppies and goes to length to ensure good health. They love each and every one of their dogs. I lived in Phoenix and was able to visit the home - it is more than a kennel - of the dogs several times before we took them home. They were fed a balanced diet and we made sure to continue that. They are happy healthy dogs with great attitude and when time comes great protectors.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Old thread.


----------

